# Early music forum?



## gravitas (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm new to this site so have no idea if it's moderated etc., but it would be great if there was an early music forum. Or, perhaps someone knows of a good site for that? Thx...


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The site is moderated. We have a number of forums dedicated to particular subsets of classical music, but those subsets tend to be genre related (ballet, orchestral, opera, chamber music, etc.) or instrument related (keyboard, strings, voice, etc.). We do not have forums for musical eras. When deciding about a new forum, we try to understand the potential popularity of such a forum. We waited a long time before starting a ballet forum because we were not certain whether the demand would would be worth the investment.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The (quasi)old _newsgroups_ universe included a couple early music groups. Their leaders must have made the shift to 'forums'. Maybe a Google search would find them. If your focus can be widened, early music - medieval and Renaissance - shows up frequently here.


----------



## gravitas (Feb 21, 2016)

Why am I not getting replies like this sent to my email???


----------



## gravitas (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm not saying I'm not interested in later music - I'm just saying I find the distinction pre-1750 vs post-1750 music a very intuitive thing. Then again the *relative* lack of interest in early music means there won't be alot of complaints.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Your date is "wrong". 1750 is the theoretically convenient demarcation between Baroque and Classical periods. "Early" music is either before 1600 or before 1450, depending on what you've been drinking.


----------



## gravitas (Feb 21, 2016)

In this context I was using the term loosely. It's not at all uncommon.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gravitas said:


> I'm new to this site so have no idea if it's moderated etc., but it would be great if there was an early music forum. Or, perhaps someone knows of a good site for that? Thx...


Do what we all do, search your way around :tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey gravitas, you're welcome to join in the TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works game currently underway on this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/42139-tc-top-100-recommended.html

(and, of course, everyone else is welcome too!)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

We also have a social group - http://www.talkclassical.com/groups/early-birds.html - dedicated to early music.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

It is a little hard to pick up momentum in the study of early music when you are new to it.
Sometimes, there are passages that really impress me as very deep and needing to come back to.
I find they kind of get lost in the whirlwind of musics that make up my daily life. I'm glad we
can all use talkclassical as a type of notebook for others to read through.


----------

